# UKRAINE - FIBA EuroBasket 2015



## dewoj (Jan 22, 2008)

Eurobasket in XXI: Turkey 2001, Sweden 2003, Serbia and Montenegro 2005, Spain 2007, Poland 2009, Lithuania 2011, Slovenia 2013.

Who will get 2015?

At this moment 3candidates plans to bid:
-Russia http://english.ruvr.ru/2010/12/20/37294280.html
-Ukraine http://www.ukrainians.ca/hot/28631-u...sket-2015.html
-Germany&France


----------



## kerouac1848 (Jun 9, 2009)

Anywhere but the Eastern part of the continent again. 4 in a row is too much.

Surprised Italy isn't bidding


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

I think Belgium could be good.


----------



## okulaja (Oct 7, 2010)

maybe Great Britain


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Serbia will also file a bid - http://www.kss.rs/pag/sav_news.php?lang=ser&page=1&news=sav_vesti&id=1014 :cheers:


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

dewoj said:


> Eurobasket in XXI: Turkey 2001, Sweden 2003, Serbia and Montenegro 2005, Spain 2007, Poland 2009, Lithuania 2011, Slovenia 2013.
> 
> Who will get 2015?
> 
> ...


I cross my fingers for Ukraine :cheers:

BTW ^^ do they have needed arenas in Ukraine ?


----------



## kerouac1848 (Jun 9, 2009)

> maybe Great Britain


After the Olympics there will be a look into the possibilities of hosting either 2015 or 2017 apparently. It isn't a question of venues and logistics, but of local interest and whether the BBF as a governing body could handle a tournament that large. I think 2015 is too soon myself.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

German & French bid got expanded and it will include Croatia and Italy. 

Apparently its done deal and that bid is the winning one. 

Too much countries FIBA, perhaps? 

Final game should be in Bercy, Paris..


----------



## DarkDragon99 (Aug 2, 2011)

Crazy. Germany, France, and Italy should be able to host by themselves. Also Germany and Italy have newer and better arenas than Bercy in Paris but because its Paris it gets the final. Not fair.


----------



## cristi767 (Aug 13, 2008)

DocentX said:


> I cross my fingers for Ukraine :cheers:
> 
> BTW ^^ do they have needed arenas in Ukraine ?


They have a lot of work with stadiums for Euro 2014


----------



## netgear67 (Oct 28, 2010)

DarkDragon99 said:


> Crazy. Germany, France, and Italy should be able to host by themselves. Also Germany and Italy have newer and better arenas than Bercy in Paris but because its Paris it gets the final. Not fair.


So does Croatia. They have 2 big arenas. Zagreb arena and Spaladium arena, and other arenas that are bigger than 5.000.
Imagine football EC with some arenas from Germany,some from Paris, Italy, Croatia. Ridicolous. I do not approve. One country and that is it. I was hoping for Croatia, but when i saw this....hno:


----------



## Pireotis (Aug 27, 2010)

why not Greece??we have stadiums that are ready

http://pireas-piraeus.blogspot.com/2011/09/2015.html

the article is in greek but you can transalte it .there is an option at right


----------



## warpus (Oct 10, 2004)

kerouac1848 said:


> Anywhere but the Eastern part of the continent again. 4 in a row is too much.
> 
> Surprised Italy isn't bidding


Slovenia is in the eastern part of Europe?


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

warpus said:


> Slovenia is in the eastern part of Europe?


Yeah


----------



## PAO13 (Sep 23, 2009)

Pireotis said:


> why not Greece??we have stadiums that are ready
> 
> http://pireas-piraeus.blogspot.com/2011/09/2015.html
> 
> the article is in greek but you can transalte it .there is an option at right


Athens alone has the arenas ready to host it, and when i think about it that would be kinda cool. :cheers:

On a more realistic note though; i think a joint bid between Greece and Cyprus would be absolutely fantastic. With the arenas in Athens, Thessaloniki, Crete, Lefkosia, Lemesos and maybe Patra or Xanthi the tournament would be great.


----------



## Neda Say (Feb 17, 2006)

The France - Germany - Croatia- Italy is a done deal I also heard!
Bercy is going to be overhauled and work is set to start soonish!
I share your opinion guys I don't know why it has to be a joint bid!
Germany has more than enough arena but maybe lacks a bit of fandom for the sport!
Croatia has enough arenas too as you only need 4/5 in the end!
France is getting 4 new arenas(Bordeaux, Lyon, Lille, Montpellier) in key markets however some are not all basketball stronghold.Still with the way a Eurobasket works France already has enough arenas as it is!

In my opionion this project is terrible but it should be quiet cheap except for federation and organizers! However for fan travelling around to follow their teams and TV's it won't be quite as much fun!


----------



## endrity (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't know how they can support this crazy 4-country bid after the Lithuanian Eurobasket. Didn't they learn that even a small country can host it. All you need is 1-2 larger arenas, 10 000+, in a basketball town and a couple of smaller ones around it to fill the bid. Technically you could really play it all in one arena if you liked as this isn't football and there is no grass to be worn out. 

Croatia alone could hold the Eurobasket. 
So could Italy in Rome, Milan, Bologna (basketball town).


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

warpus said:


> Slovenia is in the eastern part of Europe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, and england is in the south hno::nuts:


for me it is better to give it to a country where basketball is big than to give it to us or holland or simmilar.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

The 4 country bid would do a lot to boost group stage attendance. Aside from the host team, eurobasket doesn't draw well until the business end of the tournament. With 4 groups of 6, having 4 different group hosts could do a lot to boost the gate in the early going.


----------



## Konig (Dec 7, 2010)

Guys, I think that the Russian deserved this tournament like no other. Look, were 37 tournaments in which Russia won 15 gold, 4 silver and 6 bronze medals, a record in Europe. But in Russia the last time (only 2) Eurobasket was already back in 1965, only one city, Moscow.
I think that in many cities in Russia want to see the Eurobasket. It will now be 24 teams, then 6 groups, 2 groups and then the playoffs, then the application should be at least 9 cities.
Indoor arenas in Europen part of Russia (more 7000 cap and build since 2000 year):

Megasport Moscow - 14000 (hockey cap)
Ice Palace S.Petersburg - 12500 (hoc)
Bolshoi Ice Palace Sochi - 12000 (hoc)
Tatneft Kazan - 10000 (hoc)
Arena-2000 Yaroslavl - 9070 (hoc)
Ufa-Arena Ufa - 8400 (hoc)
Metallurg Magnitogorsk - 7700 (hoc)
Traktor Chelyabinsk - 7500 (hoc)
Basket-Holl Krasnodar - 7500 (basket cap)
Arena Mytyshchi - 7000 (hoc)
Spartak S.Petrsburg - 7000 (bas)
Basket-Holl Kazan - 7000 (bas)
Yantarnyi Kaliningrad - 7000 (bas)


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Indeed.. why was it renamed? This renaming of threads is very bad.. you ruined Handball 2009 thread like that by merging it with Croatia - Sports and Arenas.. whats the deal with that mods? 2 separated threads that had nothing to do with eachother but now are both ruined and a mess.


----------



## piraB4L (Jun 19, 2008)

Ukraine, the best Country of corruption !! Shame on FIBA !!! :evil:


----------



## Rohatynets (Jul 16, 2008)

piraB4L said:


> Ukraine, the best Country of corruption !! Shame on FIBA !!! :evil:


substantiate please - such claims belong either in court or nowhere. You are liable for such allegations. Otherwise you post should be reported.


----------



## Sylver (Sep 6, 2009)

piraB4L said:


> Ukraine, the best Country of corruption !! Shame on FIBA !!! :evil:


Just like Russia in 2018 and Qatar in 2022?


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

Rohatynets said:


> substantiate please - such claims belong either in court or nowhere. You are liable for such allegations. Otherwise you post should be reported.


+1

Viva Ukraine !


----------



## drowningman666 (Nov 5, 2007)

quite a lot of great sport events in Ukraine lately
congratulations !!!!


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Projects of arenas in Kyiv*

Capacity: 18,000




























http://stadiums.at.ua/news/2012-01-24-5653


Capacity: 5,000

















http://www.devision.com.ua/ru/projects/19/?page_id=74


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Arena in Odesa*

Capacity: 10,000





































http://stadiums.at.ua/news/2012-01-24-5653


----------



## R-KK (Dec 12, 2011)

Rohatynets said:


> substantiate please - such claims belong either in court or nowhere. You are liable for such allegations. Otherwise you post should be reported.


Didnt know Ukraine has one of the fairest justice systems in the world


----------



## Rohatynets (Jul 16, 2008)

R-KK said:


> Didnt know Ukraine has one of the fairest justice systems in the world


That is nowhere to be found in my statement, nor is this any argument.


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*One of the projects of universal sports arena for 18k spectators in Dnipropetrovsk*

• capacity of the object – 18,000 spectators;
• building area – 43 826 m2;
• total area – 92 945 m2;
• S training rooms – 6 770 m2. 




























http://stadiums.at.ua/news/2012-06-15-7918


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*The project of arena in Ivano-Frankivsk*




























http://firtka.if.ua/?action=show&id=18281


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*For EuroBasket 2015 is planned to build arenas:*

*Kyiv* - 18k

*Donetsk* - 13k

*Odesa* - >10k

*Dnipropetrovsk* - >10k

*Lviv* - >10k

*Kharkiv* - 6k

:cheers:


----------



## vanbasten (Apr 11, 2006)

+ *Donetsk* - >6


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

vanbasten said:


> + *Donetsk* - >6


But this arena will not hold Eurobasket


----------



## vanbasten (Apr 11, 2006)

Harisson said:


> But this arena will not hold Eurobasket


Как раз она скорее всего и будет принимать его, а не ледовая арена. Но как бы там ни было, на данный момент она такой же участник заявки.


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Арена которая на 21тыс. будет универсальной, то есть не просто ледовый дворец. Было бы глупо имея такую арену проводить Евробаскет в другом месте.


----------



## vanbasten (Apr 11, 2006)

Harisson said:


> Арена которая на 21тыс. будет универсальной, то есть не просто ледовый дворец. Было бы глупо имея такую арену проводить Евробаскет в другом месте.


Разумеется, но все упирается во временные рамки, успеют ли эту громадину к тому времени построить. Поэтому как мне кажется в заявку и включили арену БК Донецк.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ Please, write in English. English is the only language we are using in the international forums.


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*DONETSK - Kalmius Arena (13,145)*


























































































http://hcdonbass.com/news/klub/tak_budet_vyglyadet_arena_3d_grafika/


----------



## wojtek354 (Aug 3, 2013)

any updates ?


----------



## Ugo Fantozzi (Aug 27, 2013)

*FIBA Europe's statement on EuroBasket 2015*

http://www.sportando.com/en/nationa...ba-europe-s-statement-on-eurobasket-2015.html


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

*Because of the ongoing civil war Ukraine loses the hosting rights for the EuroBasket 2015.
*


> The Board of FIBA Europe has decided to relocate EuroBasket 2015 from Ukraine to a new destination, during its meeting in Munich, Germany on Friday.
> The decision was taken after a careful consideration of the continuous political situation and security issues in Ukraine, which are deemed as less than favourable for the staging of such an important and demanding event.
> The Board took note of the efforts made by the Ukrainian Federation and the country's giant strides in recent years, including a 6th place finish at EuroBasket 2013 and their participation in the 2014 FIBA Basketball World Cup.
> In that regard the Board declared its willingness to help the Ukraine Federation in its efforts to promote basketball and decided to authorise the President of FIBA Europe Turgay Demirel and the Secretary General Kamil Novak to start negotiations immediately with the Ukrainian side on the possibility of the country hosting EuroBasket 2017, provided that some necessary conditions are met.
> ...


http://www.fibaeurope.com/coid_IMEmQhzcJPwu540NZeUoR2.articleMode_on.html


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Guess that's no real surprise. Where is it likely to be hosted now?


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

The only competing bid back in 2011 was a joint bid of France,Germany,Italy and Croatia. After they withdrew the tournament was automatically awarded to Ukraine.

To be honest a four nations bid for a Eurobasket makes no sense at all.

Possible candidates:

France
Germany
Italy
Great Britain
Greece
Turkey


----------



## endrity (Jun 20, 2009)

Germany can just hold it by itself, it already has the arenas in place to do so.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

How many arenas are needed for such an event?

P.s. It's such a shame that Ukraine will not be able to host it as planned especially through no fault of their own.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

5-6 
If the situation is under control by then, Ukraine will get the 2017 edition.


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)

Its AlL gUUd said:


> P.s. It's such a shame that Ukraine will not be able to host it as planned especially through no fault of their own.


Ukraine is economically bankrupt. No matter of politics.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

WFlnsider said:


> Ukraine is economically bankrupt. No matter of politics.


The reasons stated is the political instability which naturally in turn doesn't put them in a good economic position. However they still want to host it in 2017 so it's pretty obvious if the issues from the last few months hadn't taken place they would've still be the hosts in 2015. So unfortunately due to no fault of their own they had no option but to give up their hosting rights. It's such a shame.


----------



## Demolition Dan (Dec 17, 2007)

Its AlL gUUd said:


> It's such a shame that Ukraine will not be able to host it as planned especially through no fault of their own.


Well overthrowing your democratically elected president then bombing your own persecuted civillians is hardly "no fault of your own"..

FIBA made the only possible decision. Thankfully the competition can now be elsewhere, safe and a civilised affair.

Thats me speaking as someone who's family are from Kiev btw.


----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

Demolition Dan said:


> Well overthrowing your democratically elected president then bombing your own persecuted civillians is hardly "no fault of your own"..
> 
> FIBA made the only possible decision. Thankfully the competition can now be elsewhere, safe and a civilised affair.
> 
> Thats me speaking as someone who's family are from Kiev btw.


Yeah we should give it to Russia; after all we can trust them.


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)

Russia will bid to host Eurobasket-2019. Many big arenas will be built at this time.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

There will be no Eurobasket in 2019 because the World Cup cycle was changed.
Next Eurobaskets are 2015,2017,2021,2025.....


----------



## wojtek354 (Aug 3, 2013)

Poland will bid for tournament http://www.przegladsportowy.pl/kosz...ina-bez-organizacji,artykul,475219,1,297.html


----------



## xalexey (Feb 7, 2014)

Its AlL gUUd said:


> How many arenas are needed for such an event?
> 
> P.s. It's such a shame that Ukraine will not be able to host it as planned especially through no fault of their own.


Not their fault? Whose fault?


----------



## Ugo Fantozzi (Aug 27, 2013)

*Greek Federation is officially applying to host Eurobasket 2015*

http://www.sportando.com/en/nationa...icially-applying-to-host-eurobasket-2015.html


Bodiroga says Eurobasket 2015 will likely be organized by 4 countries


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

*Croatia* to bid too http://www.hks-cbf.hr/index.php/com...ora-hrvatskog-kosarkaskog-saveza#.U7MJLpR_skQ

Basketball association will, along with ministry of sport, make decision whether to bid for:
1) whole tournament
2) one group
3) one group+finals

I hope to see whole tournament in Croatia.


----------



## Ugo Fantozzi (Aug 27, 2013)

*Eurobasket 2015: France 'offers' Arena in Lille for the second round*

http://www.sportando.com/en/nationa...fers-arena-in-lille-for-the-second-round.html


----------



## Ugo Fantozzi (Aug 27, 2013)

*Croatian Government to approve candidature to host Eurobasket 2015*

http://www.sportando.com/en/europe/...rove-candidature-to-host-eurobasket-2015.html


----------

